
The gray area of charcoal toothpaste - sohkamyung
https://scienceline.org/2019/04/the-gray-area-of-charcoal-toothpaste/
======
staticvoidmaine
What a coincidence! Curiosity got the best of me this past weekend and I
picked up Tom's of Maine with Activated Charcoal. It's very interesting how
this ingredient has been in and out of toothpaste for so long yet we don't
know how it affects our teeth... I'm beginning to second guess my impulse
decision.

